
Gone Phishing - danso
https://restofworld.org/2020/how-a-forbes-cover-star-stole-millions/
======
toss1
>>“CEOs assume, because they pay millions of dollars for security and their
staff is being trained, they don’t have to take precautions themselves,”
Fadare told Rest of World. “That’s why they’re the ones [scammers] aim for.
They’re not going to go for the intern whose life is at risk if he messes up;
they won’t go for that guy, because the intern takes everything seriously.”

Another reminder that security isn't merely one-and-done; it is all about
layers...

------
microtherion
As an aside, the range of services offered by that Internet cafe in Lagos
looks quite impressive.

~~~
Gys
Like that '2 minute passport'? Getting an official (...) passport in my
country takes much more time.

------
mod
Is there a special way these are prosecuted?

How can a Nigerian national face charges in the US for crimes he committed in
Nigeria?

(Per the article he was in other countries as well, but presumably he could be
prosecuted even if he wasn't)

~~~
55555
If you break American laws or defraud Americans you can be charged in the US.
The US nabs foreign cartel members in foreign countries by arranging
conspiracies where they do nothing but agree to sell drugs knowing they are
intended to end up on US soil.

~~~
grawprog
They can even put bounties on world leaders.

[https://www.csmonitor.com/layout/set/amphtml/World/Americas/...](https://www.csmonitor.com/layout/set/amphtml/World/Americas/2020/0327/Why-
US-placed-a-15-million-bounty-on-Venezuela-s-Maduro)

------
donohoe
Its a bit crazy that as a scammer they talked their way onto the cover of
Forbes Africa.

~~~
AstralStorm
Not particularly unexpected, with a good fake cover story that was not
thoroughly checked, he looked like an investor, one who got rich on some lucky
risky scheme.

------
55555
I hate how they paint this stuff as technologically impressive. Also...

> Their supporters contend they’re simply taking from the haves and giving to
> the have-nots, a digital form of reparations for the sins of slavery...

lol these are Nigerian youths. What does (presumably American) slavery have to
do with them?

~~~
smnrchrds
> _lol these are Nigerian youths. What does (presumably American) slavery have
> to do with them?_

I am going to answer this question on its own, without any relation to the
rest of your comment or the article.

It has something to do with them, because (1) Nigeria was affected by Atlantic
slave trade.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_slave_trade#Slave_mar...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_slave_trade#Slave_market_regions_and_participation)

And (2) the trauma and the effects of slavery don't just affect those
enslaved, but also those left behind. If outer space aliens come to Earth and
take half of population with them to their planet, I expect the city not to
get back on its feet for a long long time, if ever.

